# [EVDL] Hacker Motor A200-8



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.aero-model.com/Hacker-Brushless-A200-8.aspx

Is this BLDC or some sort of AC motor.

If AC can the Curtis 1234 control it?

Thanks

Michael
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101219/abbf7e75/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wastrying to find an efficiency curve for the Hacker Motor A200-8?

It's a small BLDC motor.

Anyone know what a good speed is to run it at?

I've called and emailed Hacker in Germany, but they are not helpful.

Also this is for a three wheel recombinant bicycle...

Thanks!

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This link was found on RC Groups forum;
http://www.aero-model.com/Hacker-Brushless-A200-8.aspx
http://www.aero-model.com/Hacker-Brushless-A200-8.aspx 

You might want to check cooling if used on a non-aero application 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Hacker-Motor-A200-8-tp3439256p3439292.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Google John Tetz. He has written several articles and belongs to a group
devoted to HPV and he uses this type of motor for an assist. If you can find
a contact from him, he should be able to give you the advice you are
seeking.

john



> m gol <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I was trying to find an efficiency curve for the Hacker Motor A200-8?
> >
> ...


----------

